# Black Flag Fogger



## brian spilsbury (Jun 16, 2004)

The above mentioned manufacturer has 2 models for sale (approx CAN$ 100)...one electric and one propane. I like the idea of the electric one as I could power it from the inverter on my tractor.
Does anyone have any experience with this product?


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, I have read where the electric ones don't get hot enough. I got a propaine one (black flagg) and it works great. Plenty of fog. 
Dan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not heard of anyone having luck with an electric one.


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

I just bought a propane Black Flag Fogger, and it seems to fog well.


----------



## brian spilsbury (Jun 16, 2004)

Out of curiosity is it a fitting to connect to a disposable propane (torch) bottle or is it the BBQ type screw fitting?
Hauling around a 20lb tank for only 2-4 colonies is more than I want to do.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey brian you miss the point. You can BBQ at the same time.









I think they mean the little canisters not the 20lbs. You can fill the little ones from the 20lbs too if you need to.

Dan


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

It is designed to take either the tall-skinny, or the short-fat, small, light, disposable propane tanks.


----------



## brian spilsbury (Jun 16, 2004)

.......take either the tall-skinny, or the short-fat.....I thought you were going to mention some of my friends.......

I just picked up the Black flag fogger from Canadian Tire for $90 dollars....LOOK OUT MITES!!!!!!!!

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I hope that's not normal US$. LOWES has it for 60$ plus tax and of course a propane tank.


----------



## brian spilsbury (Jun 16, 2004)

No, it's normal CAN$.

Cheers


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

DONT use the short fat propane bottles. When tilted they will allow raw propane to the burner!

Dickm


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

What does that do? How can you tell?

I just bought a six-pack of the short fat bottles, and have used one several times with no trouble.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

That is all I use is the short fat ones. No problem, so far, but I do keep it parallel with the ground and not tip the fogger.
Dan


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

The fogger is designed to sit level with the l4 oz, long propane bottle attached. The short, fat bottle does not sit quite as flat when attached.

If you tip either bottle forward you will get a stream of liquid propane rather than gaseous propane and your burner will "flame". Not neccessarily a disaster but it could cause you to burn yourself or some bees. Worse, if you get startled and drop it in the grass in mid August you could set the world on fire. 
Ox


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Good morning (Saturday) from a very hot Spain. Have spent the last week hauling water to the apiaries. Everything is parched and no hope of rain yet. Lots of very tedious work, but no sweat, he he (no humidity).
Foggers:
I have tested both types: (electric and propane). I have found that the electric type does not work as well as the propane type. Apparently (the old type at least) the unit does not heat well enough to break the mineral oil into an effecive fog. 
Propane bottles.
I have tested both types, long and slim and the short and "fat" bottles. Both have worked satisfactorily for me. I have purchased an attachment to refill the bottles (both). It is easy to refill the containers and save some $. 
Yes, please be careful while handling your foggers. Even a slight downward inclination of fogger will cause it to ignite
converting it into a very effective flame thrower! However, this will not happen unless one is careless. Caution!: Do NOT attempt to find out if this is a fact. It will happen and you may have an unsavory situation in your hands. 
Mite season!: Please remember that this is the season for mite loads to soar through your eager beaver bees that rob sick mite infested hives. This is the time to fog continously and using emulsion soaked cords. Do not let your guard down or your will be having a severe mite increase during the fall that is going to be difficult to control. 
Have a wonderful summer.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

"This is the time to fog *CONTINOUSLY*"????? 

Better "think before you leap"!


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Dave W.
I must admit that I am puzzled.
What is the meaning of your 
¨"better think before you leap"?
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings Dr Rodriguez,

Sorry, I used an "old saying" I often heard my grandfather use, "Better look before you leap". He was trying to say, "Think about the END RESULT of what you say or do".

I was also confused. Your instructions about FGMO use are now being discused by many folks. On this board, it has been stressed may times the importance a consistant protocol.

The word "continuously" implies to me, "without stoping". In context of the discussion, that would mean, apply fog 24 hrs/day, 7 days a week.

I dont think that is what you intended to say, so my comment was ment as a "warning" to all, "to think before you do". 

This may be next months bee magazine headline,
"BEES KILLED BY CONTINUOUS FOGGING . . .
Over-fogging will kill your bees!!!"

Once started, "rumors" (wrong information) are hard to kill.









Dave W


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

>>>The word "continuously" ---

I would guess that the correct word would have been 'consistently'. 

I have seen that some people treat with FGMO every 5 days while others use a 10 day schedule. I have been using the 10 day schedule. I am assuming that the key is to treat frequent enough so that each cycle of egg/larva are treated before the capping cycle phase of the brood lifecycle.

I have 8 hives and they all appear to be doing fine using the FGMO approach. I did have one new package from this spring that got off to a slow start, but that one has now been requeened.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

If I understand the FGMO process correctly, my choice of words would be "frequently", or "more frequent than . . ." might even be better.

"Consistently" would not mean to "increase frequency" as I think Dr R wanted to say.

Dave W


----------

